

Ask HN: Check out our web app, AgileTask - roblund

A couple buddies and I wrote a web app to help with your personal backlog. It is an agile take on traditional task management tools. Basically, we found that most of the systems and apps we were using at our day jobs weren't fitting in with our work style, so we wrote our own. Let us know what you think.<p>http://agiletask.me<p>Thanks.
======
ryandvm
I like it. Too many task managers are weighed down by feature bloat. I've
ruminated on a similar style task manager for some time now.

Any plans on integrating it with Google Apps and selling it in the Apps
Marketplace (<http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/>)? Google Apps is
a phenomenal value for small businesses, but is currently in sore need of a
decent task manager.

~~~
roblund
Not a bad idea, I'll check it out.

------
spinlock
I think you're asking for money too soon. I don't really have a good idea of
how your app works or if I would even use it. I'm not going to pay $24 just to
find out if it does anything worth while for me.

~~~
JadeRobbins
If you sign up and don't pay there is a limited account, but maybe we should
make that a little more clear. Thanks!

------
danfitch
Make more of the text for the image on the landing page visible. You have one
shot to show people what your product does.

~~~
roblund
What's your feeling on the quick screencast videos on the front page?

~~~
jasonlotito
A screencast is fine in addition to the above. But anything in the screencast
should also exist in text and images.

~~~
roblund
That's definitely a good point.

------
singer
It's cheap, brah. Huh?

~~~
roblund
This is interesting. We've got a lot of feedback just on that phrase. We were
just having a little fun with it, but since it seems to be a distraction to a
fair amount of people we'll just drop it from the UI.

------
ritonlajoie
click click <http://agiletask.me>

------
roblund
We are considering "seeding" the integration front using our public API. What
type of third-party integrations do you think would be the most useful to you
guys and which do you think we should we tackle first?

------
BTBurke
I like it a lot also. I agree with getting it integrated with Google Apps. Let
me get to it with one click from my gmail (without having to log in again) and
I'm sold.

------
dho
A demo or a trial period would be useful.

~~~
marcrosoft
There is a trial version after you sign up, the link is really small on the
same page as the paypal button.

~~~
jiminy
I agree, make the demo one of your calls to action on the home page.

Generally speaking, without a demo I wouldn't spend any more time
investigating this type of app.

------
mtrn
Nice. Some enlargeable screenshots on the main page would be cool.

